# Water heater high pitch sound?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Not me whining about water heaters, I like 'em, but a new customer just called about her hot water taps making the water heater do a high pitched sound every time.

I've never had this before, I think. 

Nat gas, 50 gal. Any ideas? I'm going there tomorrow.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Test the pressure.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Pressure test at the tank, maybe needs a expansion tank.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Prv


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a warrantee replacement on an A.O.Smith water heater the other day... 
The heat trap dielectric nipples were squeling....


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I did a warrantee replacement on an A.O.Smith water heater the other day...
> The heat trap dielectric nipples were squeling....


Yep, I remember doing that last century.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Yep, I remember doing that last century.


I'm so freakin happy for you!:whistling2:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you!

No work, huh?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

TotalPlumber said:


> Prv


i've run into this a lot around here. debris in the prv causes everything to produce a high pitched hum. sometimes they're still working, just trapped some junk in them and need to be cleaned out. if not that, it could definately be those damned heat trap nipples. i usually replace them with brass ones when i install the heater because i've had them foul up on me before.







paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No work, huh?


Just a couple of quick jobs close to home so far...
I got a power vent water heater later to do.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It was the _ing mixing valve for that there hydroponic heating system. Easy 500.00 change-out.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> It was the _ing mixing valve for that there hydroponic heating system. Easy 500.00 change-out.


Did you say hydroponic?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Va. Plumber said:


> Did you say hydroponic?


So what's wrong with greenhouses?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Greenhouse or growhouse?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hummmmmmmmm!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey redwood-iremember that tune in late 60s-brings back alot of memories,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

leak1 said:


> hey redwood-iremember that tune in late 60s-brings back alot of memories,


Yup!
Hydroponics!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah, it was daisys.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had a new water heater squeal like a 747 on approach. Pinhole in the element or something like that. Only does it while it's heating.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

I think you nailed it total. Restrictions cause the types of noise described. I'd srart by sussing out the prv.


----------

